# 2014 NEC Code Book or the Handbook



## PinoyPE (Jul 31, 2015)

I am debating whether to get the Handbook instead of the the code book.

Price though is more than twice the code book but it has sample calculations in it.

I never did any code related calculations in my line of work so doing NEC problems is really tough.

Appreciate any suggestions.

Taga_Ilog


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 31, 2015)

I used the handbook. Don't know if it made a big difference but i liked the idea of the additional explantions. Regardless of whether you use the actual Code or the handbook the biggest difference will be what type of suppementary prep book you use. I STRONGLY recommend purchasing Complex Imaginary NEC Code Drill Book. In fact all the Complex Imaginary material is good. I only had time to finish about a third of the Drill book but was more than ready for the NEC portion. I don't think I missed any NEC problems and I'm not a person who has to use the Code at work.

www.compleximaginary.com


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jul 31, 2015)

If you have not used the code a lot and can swing the cost, I would recommend the handbook.


----------



## PinoyPE (Aug 1, 2015)

Many thanks for the suggestions.

I will try the code book first (renting from barnes&amp;noble) and will buy CI NEC Code Drill book.


----------



## zm83 (Aug 2, 2015)

Handbook because it is a hardback. I can't stand softbacks. Also look into a Tom Henry keyword index for the nec. It really helps a ton for finding information. Also get the tabs too.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 3, 2015)

Regarding the handbook: There really isn't much in the way of "sample" calculations. That being said there are some useful tips in the commentary when there is a topic that is partially covered by a different section, but isn't necessarily referenced by the code. I'd recommend the handbook as well.


----------



## Kovz (Aug 3, 2015)

I found the voltage drop sample calculations particularly helpful in the handbook.


----------



## trainrider (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm using the NEC Handbook with Tom Henry's index and tabs. Seems like it's the way to go for the exam.


----------



## Kovz (Aug 5, 2015)

trainrider said:


> I'm using the NEC Handbook with Tom Henry's index and tabs. Seems like it's the way to go for the exam.




That it is. I did this same method. I did pretty well on the NEC questions on the exam.


----------



## dayrongarcia (Aug 17, 2015)

Kovz said:


> trainrider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using the NEC Handbook with Tom Henry's index and tabs. Seems like it's the way to go for the exam.
> ...


I did the same thing and it worked wonders, also if you have it available to you take the Uglys hand book. It has a lot of handy information.


----------



## jdscottPE (Aug 17, 2015)

I used the handbook and found it helpful. I love the illustration and explanation. I also use it a lot at work and continue to read it for further study. Note that you want the "official" handbook from NFPA, not the one from McGraw Hill. I was able to get the handbook (and NEC alone) through our subscription service at work and print it.

I would recommend the NEC drills too, but I didn't do them. I wished I had, but squeaked by anyhow.

Don't forget a copy of the NESC too, but don't spend as much time on it.


----------



## trainrider (Aug 18, 2015)

Make sure to throw a copy of NFPA 70E in your binder as well. :thumbs:


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 18, 2015)

Did you use the 70E handbook?

Thanks.


----------



## trainrider (Aug 18, 2015)

W9TWJ said:


> Did you use the 70E handbook?
> 
> Thanks.




I didn't think the handbook is necessary for 70E, plus the whole standard is only about 100pg long.


----------



## zm83 (Aug 18, 2015)

Don't forget the nesc


----------

